# Wheelchair trout fishing?



## tobinns (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know of any wheelchair accessable areas to trout fish?

Just a flat area on the bank not to far from parking.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the singing bridge's site is,might need a net man cause of railing.If your willing to travel tippy dam has a great handicap dock with a ramp , i always get at least one or two from there.


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

rifle river state park in lupton has wheelchair access...i just was up there last sat and the browns where biting in the evening...if you lived close and need a ride up let me know...


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I think the Whirlpool access has handicapped fishing on the lower AuSable. Can any of you regulars confirm that?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Sent you some info about the Michigan DNR Accessibility Advisory Council (something I just happen to have a "bit" of insider info about :evil: )


----------



## tobinns (Jul 10, 2008)

friZZleFry419 said:


> I'm pretty sure the singing bridge's site is,might need a net man cause of railing.If your willing to travel tippy dam has a great handicap dock with a ramp , i always get at least one or two from there.


Did a drive by of tippy last fall and didn't have good directions so never found this spot


----------



## tobinns (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm working on a google map of all the accessible spots I find so let me know if you find any more.


----------



## tobinns (Jul 10, 2008)

rein1 said:


> rifle river state park in lupton has wheelchair access...i just was up there last sat and the browns where biting in the evening...if you lived close and need a ride up let me know...


Is this one on the river? If so thats awesome. I'll check it out.


----------

